# 

## Paulina12

Bardzo pilnie poszukuję katalogu z przepływowymi podgrzewaczami c.w.u, w którym jest wzmianka o niemieckich przepisach dotyczących doborów tych urządzeń. Lub jeśli możecie mi poradzić niemieckie firmy, które produkują podgrzewacze. Szukałam długo na googl'e i nic nie mogę znaleźć, a nie mam żadnych innych możliwości dostępu.

----------

